# importing audio into flash cs3



## pukon00 (Sep 21, 2008)

I downloaded a song from Amazon.com to go along with a Flash file I've been working on. I can listen to the songs just fine on my itunes.

However, every time I try to import the songs into my Flash library, I get a message that says, "One or more files were not imported because there were problems reading them." 

There is no error code and no suggestions as to how to fix the problem. 

any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly apprecaited.

Thanks!


----------



## Avtar (Sep 21, 2008)

What format is the file in? Are you sure it's supported by Flash CS3? Maybe iTunes converted the file?


----------



## pukon00 (Sep 21, 2008)

The file is in Mp3 format.


----------



## Avtar (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmm, Flash sometimes has issues with the bitrates of the files, try converting it to a lower bitrate and adding it. 96kbps or something should probably work well.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

There is another alternative to this.

What I suggest is uploading the song somewhere i.e your website, and include an flv player component and edit the parameters (content url) with the song URL.

Then change the skin to none and cover it with your work.

Let me know if this worked for you.
-Thanks


----------

